# Increased pressure=fluid loss?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I have learned (imagine that-at 76)that I need to can meats at 15#-which I did--pressure was easy to keep constant on gas stove, actually--But_I lost over half of the liquid from several jars. I know uneven temps can cause this, and it wasn't the cause here, and I didn't have the problems canning at 10#.
What do you think caused this?-and--I'm assuming the food is still safe to eat? There has been a problem with bacteria in store boughten chicken, which this was. Another thought...


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Interesting thought Ceresone, I hope someone knows the answer. I often lose a fair amount of liquid when canning meat and I also have to can at #15 pressure on a weight, but if I had a dial it would be #12. I am pretty sure it's not my technique.

Your meat should be fine and since you did can it at 15# no nasty bugs should have survived. Maybe a little more risk of seal failure from the escaping liquid, but I haven't had an issue.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm curious as to why you are canning meats at 15 lbs. pressure, but other things at 10 lbs. Is your altitude above 2000 feet? Am I misunderstanding?

Even if you lose liquid from your jars, as long as it seals you are good. The meat that rises above the liquid will darken somewhat, but it's safe.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

The pressure you need is dependent on your altitude, not what you're canning. You only need a 15# weight if you're above 1001 feet.

Simply Canning has a good table of altitude adjustments for dial & weighted pressure canners and waterbath canning times. 
http://www.simplycanning.com/altitude-adjustments.html 

Using a higher pressure than you need can sometimes cause fluid loss (along with a host of other causes), but the jars should be ok as long as they sealed. The biggest concern with losing fluid out of meat jars is that fat from the meat juices may cause seal failures.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion. I'm at about 1500', I have always canned at 10# pressure, but have recently read I should be canning at 15#. After Thanksgiving, I used my canner, and used the 10# weight, but used the gauge at 12-13#, and let the weight jiggle almost constant. Since, instructions say to just use the 15# weight, which I did, just noticed I lost liquid from the jars that I didnt at the lower weight. It was meat I was canning each time.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

How much water are you using in the bottom of the canner? I have found that more water helps stabilize the inside temps because it acts like a heat sink...this prevents rapid changes in internal temps which can cause leakage on your jar lids. Try using a bit more water...also make sure you follow head space measurments the recipe calls for.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Was the meat fresh? Butchered in the last 24-48 hours? Meat loses moisture as it ages and when canned it will absorb some of the liquid added to the jars, or if using cold pack, the canning process will not produce enough liquid from the meat to cover.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I'll try all suggestions, Thanks. The meat was grocery store(made into instant meals by a old lady that doesn't- like to cook for just one.) I had several inches of water in the canner, due to pressuring 90 min., I did notice broth as I emptied the canner.
I'm still not sure how to correct the problem, the jars were filled right, in each case, I cooked it first till pink was gone, as per instructions, added broth up to fill line, and had constant pressure.
As a side comment, I treated myself to a Christmas present--the 400 page Ball Book!


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Did you allow the canner to vent entirely and come completely back to 0 psi before opening the lid? If you open early, even just a little bit, the rapid pressure change can suck the liquid out of the jars.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

PlicketyCat said:


> Did you allow the canner to vent entirely and come completely back to 0 psi before opening the lid? If you open early, even just a little bit, the rapid pressure change can suck the liquid out of the jars.


This is also true....

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

The only time I have low water in my jars is if I didn't add enough water to the pressure pot. Usually the water in the pot ends up in my jars and right at the 1 inch mark. 

This makes me wonder how to can soup... put the water level as high as the fill level in the jars? :teehee:


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I normally put about 2-3 inches of water in the bottom of the canner. It comes up to about the middle of the jars when loaded. When I double-stack, the top jars aren't in any water at all, just the steam. That is the correct procedure for a pressure canner according to AA & NCHFP.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I guess I did every thing right, from the suggestions. Evidently I'll just have to get used to fluid loss at higher temps.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

You might try bringing it up to heat at a lower setting, like Medium instead of Med-High, so that it takes longer to reach pressure. And don't raise & lower the temp while canning, the temperature change can cause the pressure to change and leak jar contents.


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

I suspect that if you canned at 12-13 pounds while using the 10 pound weight, the pressure dropped from 12 to 10 pounds too rapidly when you turned off the heat, which caused the jars to boil more than they otherwise might have if the drop in pressure had been more gradual.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

PlicketyCat said:


> I normally put about 2-3 inches of water in the bottom of the canner. It comes up to about the middle of the jars when loaded. When I double-stack, the top jars aren't in any water at all, just the steam. That is the correct procedure for a pressure canner according to AA & NCHFP.


So I have had no more fluid loss canning since paying more attention to my water level! I was doing just 2, 3 or a little more makes a difference.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Didnt lose fluid--until I canned at 15#


----------

